# 1997 Jetta safe mode problems



## abfitch1212 (Jan 25, 2010)

Just bought a 1997 Jetta with radio problems. I have owners manual and my code is 1130. i followed the steps but when i am done the safe blinks and no radio is playing. does this mean the code was changed at some point. what do i do now
tyler


----------



## 77kafer (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: 1997 Jetta safe mode problems (abfitch1212)*

You can't change the code, if the code does not work, then the radio was changed and the code in your book matches the one that is on the radio that was removed.
Are you sure that you are following the code input instructions correctly?


----------



## abfitch1212 (Jan 25, 2010)

Yea i am. i have the manual in front of me. I just talked to guy i bought car from and he said he tried to put code in after he installed battery but didn't work for him. not sure if he screwed up and put in wrong code. is there any way to reset the radio


----------



## 77kafer (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (abfitch1212)*

If you put the wrong code in 3 times, you have to let the radio reset. I f I remember correctly, leave the radio in the on position, and put the ignition key in the run position (don't start the engine). Leave it that way for an hour, and you can try again 3 times.


----------



## abfitch1212 (Jan 25, 2010)

Ok well i have done that. then i try to enter code again and it stills blinks safe. not sure what to do now. I can get radio to work if i turn radio off and hold in mode button when i turn radio on but it doesn't last that long. is there a way to reset the radio so the code i have will work
tyler


----------



## 77kafer (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (abfitch1212)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abfitch1212* »_ is there a way to reset the radio so the code i have will work
tyler

There is no way to CHANGE the code. If you have the 100% correct code, then it should work. What buttons are you pushing before inputting the code, and to lock in the code?


----------



## abfitch1212 (Jan 25, 2010)

well its a 1997 jetta so i am holding down the scan and mode button till 1000 apears then i enter my code which is 1130 then hold down scan and mode till safe appears then release. after i do that safe blinks like 3 times and no radio. the guy i bought car from said after he installed new battery radio didn't work. please help
tyler


----------



## 77kafer (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (abfitch1212)*

Which radio do you have? Is it the Clarion or the Panasonic?


----------



## 77kafer (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (77kafer)*

The one pictured here is a Panasonic. The thread is about installing the Mk4 radio in an older car. That radio was in 1998 Jetta if you don't have that one, then yours is a Clarion.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2438760


_Modified by 77kafer at 8:53 PM 1-26-2010_


----------



## 77kafer (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (77kafer)*

I just went out to check my radios, if you have the Clarion then you are pressing the correct buttons. Sorry I can't be more help.


----------



## abfitch1212 (Jan 25, 2010)

yea mine is a clarion radio. i just don't get why it is not working. it says 1130 in the manual and the guy told me it was 1130. don't really want to pull the radio out and look on back of radio for code. what if it says 1130 is there a master reset for the radio


----------



## 77kafer (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (abfitch1212)*

No, that is what I am saying. there is no master reset, no way to change the code.. And with a Clarion, you are pressing the correct buttons. Sorry I can't help any more.


----------

